# SFC Ryan J. Savard USASOC



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2012)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 14, 2012)—A U.S. Army Special Operations Soldier was killed in action Oct. 12, 2012 during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

Sgt. 1st Class Ryan J. Savard, 29, was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, United States Army Special Operations Command at Fort Bragg, N.C. 

Savard was killed by direct fire from enemy forces while conducting combat operations in KonduzProvince, Afghanistan. 

After graduating high school in Sierra Vista, Ariz., he enlisted in the U.S. Army in Aug. 2001. He served as a helicopter repairer for three years and for more than eight years, Savard served with Special Operations Forces. 
Savard previously served one deployment to Iraq and this was his fifth deployment to Afghanistan.

Rest easy Warrior. Valhalla has you now.


~S~


----------



## dknob (Oct 15, 2012)

Damn.. RIP shooter.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP, Brave Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 15, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## ManBearPig (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP


----------



## tova (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 15, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## egm (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2012)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Warrior


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 16, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 16, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rest in peace


----------



## brownhd (May 23, 2013)

Rest easy.


----------



## HALO99 (May 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 25, 2013)

Stumbled upon this FB page. Thought I'd share it here.








> Please remember our good friend, Ryan, this weekend. He was a SOF Operator and one of us. Thanks to our mate Tim, at SOCOM, for getting this pic for us.  source


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue Skies, RIP


----------



## JBS (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## BLACKMags (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 24, 2013)

Enjoy Elysium Brother.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 1, 2013)

RIP, warrior.


----------

